# Suche einen Spele - Server für 7 days to die.



## Cilitbeng (15. September 2017)

*Suche einen Spele - Server für 7 days to die.*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche einen Spiele - Server für 7 days to die, damit wir unabhängig von einander auf unsere Map zugreifen können. 

Server gibt es viele, keine Frage. Die Versprechen der Anbiter klingen auch sehr rund. Aber wenn ich die Erfahrungsberichte auf Steam lese, frage ich mich, gibt es überhaubt einen funktionierenden Server für 7 days to die? Das zweite Problem ist, ich finde nur Berichte über Server welche nicht laufen. Aber keine Berichte, welcher Server nun gut ist. 

Des wegen meine Frage an euch, liebe Community. Kennt jemand einen zuverlässigen Spiele Server für 7 days to die? 

- 3 bis 16 slots. 
- Preis:    5€ bis 30€ für einen Monat. 


Danke und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## spidermanx (16. September 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Spele - Server für 7 days to die.*

schaue doch mal hier   Dawn-Server.de: 7 DAYS TO DIE Server mieten

habe einen Minecraft Server bisher keine Probleme , vorher hatte ich dazu einen Conan Exiles Server , da gab es auch keine Probleme. 

Lg


----------



## Cilitbeng (16. September 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Spele - Server für 7 days to die.*

Danke für deine Antwort, Spidermanx!


----------



## Cilitbeng (22. September 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Spele - Server für 7 days to die.*

Wir haben das ganze mit der Dropbox jetzt gemacht. 

Den MP Save Ordner als Dropbox definiert. Jeder der Mitspieler hat das selbe gemacht und lese und schreibe zugang bekommen. 

Jedesmal wenn der jeweilige Host PC dann die Daten aktualisiert, bekommen alle anderen direkt die selben Daten durch die DropBox direkt in den richtigen Save Ordner.  Somit sind wir nicht mehr von einer festen Person als Host angewiesen und jeder kann zocken wann er will und dann auch alleine.


----------

